# orangutan



## jahluv (Jan 5, 2011)

I have an orangutan approx 4 ' tall mounted on a wood pedestal, appears to be a juvenile. Anyone know what this is worth?

Thank you


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

prolly a coupla years in the pokey


----------

